# Velvet Couldn't Come Home



## bjalex1948 (Feb 18, 2011)

Velvet was our precious german shepherd. We had Velvet for several years, however, had this cancer not arrived, we would have had her for more years.

We took her to our vet as she had begun to have a hugh knot growing on her head. We knew something was going on but we were not prepared for what it was. We left her for the day at the vets so they could do x-rays and other test, not knowing it would be the last time we would see her. Before closing we were to come back and take Velvet home. We entered the room and the vet put up her x-rays. He explained that she had Bone Cancer and she was in pain. We had to have her put to sleep. We loved her so much that we did not want her to suffer anymore. I don't know what I was expecting the vet to say, but I completely lost it! Neither my husband nor I could talk with that huge lump in our throats. Our wonderful vet hugged me and my husband and I cried all the way home! As I type this, there are tears running down my face. Animals make such a difference in our lives. Velvet left us in November 2008. We now have a shepherd named Nakita whom we love, however, we will never forget Velvet.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am so sorry, may Velvet run pain free at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh I'm so sorry you lost Velvet. It's always a horrible decision to make but when it's so sudden you have no time to prepare. I'm sure Nakita will bring you years of joy, she's a lucky girl to have you


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'm glad Velvet had caring owners in her life. She was loved deeply, so her life was happy, even if it was cut short. Nakita is also fortunate to have you, enjoy her and I hope she'll live a healthy ripe old age.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

these dear animals sure do make *such* a difference in our lives. your words speak to how much you loved her and how much she meant to you. and you honor her memory with the love you now give to nakita.

rest in peace velvet, good girl.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

My sincerest sympathies.  

We lost our 13-year-old Dalmatian a couple of months ago because her cancer returned. Kenzie had a mass removed about six months earlier, but we knew that when it came back we wouldn't want to put her through surgery again. 

I've felt that lump in my throat too.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

My condolences to you and your family. I know how devastating losing an animal can be, but I particularly know exactly what you went through because I lost a chocolate lab to this same cancer. Hers started in her shoulder and spread. She lost function of one leg before we were able to relieve her of her pain. It was a horrific thing to go through. She was a wonderful dog as I am sure your Velvet was. My thoughts are with you. :hugs: R.I.P. Velvet

Btw, welcome to the forum! Thank you for telling your story.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

It is impossible to stop missing a beloved dog because they never truly leave us.


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug:


----------

